# Aparthotel Cerro Alagoa. Algave. Help.



## blue lady (May 15, 2008)

*Hi
Hope one of you kind folks can help.
Does anyone know anything about this resort. We are staying here 5th July, 2Bedroomed unit. Aparthotel Cerro Alagoa. Algave
Thanks in advance for any tips etc*


----------

